#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  Rotational Motion Physics Syllabus for IIT-JEE Students

## jaivinder

This syllabus is based on IIT-JEE and student can prepare with this pdf because there are some important topics on IIT-JEE exams. This is physics and you will learn about rotational motion. There are four parts like theory, solved problems, assignments and answers.





  Similar Threads: ENGINEERING PHYSICS/ APPLIED PHYSICS Ebook, presentation and lecture notes covering full semester syllabus Law of Motion-AIEEE Preparation Syllabus of Physics JEE Main Physics Syllabus 2014 EAMCET 2012 Physics syllabus AIEEE 2012 Physics Syllabus | Syllabus of Physics for AIEEE 2012

----------

